# building a "garage"



## elacsaplau (15 Apr 2012)

Hi 

Just wondering where I can find out the regulations about building a "garage" behind my house. The intention of the garage / workshop would be that it serves as a permanent structure rather than buy a large shed. It would not be visible from the road and ideally would be something like 18 x 12 feet.

Any help, much appreciated


----------



## lowCO2design (15 Apr 2012)

http://www.irishstatutebook.ie/2001/en/si/0600.html#sched2


----------



## sydthebeat (16 May 2012)

why is do you refer to its as a "garage".... 

what you use it for will also determine whether its exempt from permission or not.


----------

